# Cyp. reginae



## tenman (May 7, 2010)

After a few years, I've finally managed to bloom another cyp (we won't talk about the acaule that bloomed and died a while back). It has another bud but did't want to wait til it opens to snap a pic since the first flower will inevitably get knocked off, eaten, or have some other calamity overtake it.

Who knew this would be so difficult to grow, given that it is native to this area?

The 'dust' on the leaves (which I blew off the flower) is from a carpenter bee about 12 feet above, which has made a home in the stump of a large branch (about 40' long, and rather thick) which was removed a few years ago in preparation for building the GH. The bee is not long for this world, but I'm waiting til the cyp is out of bloom to hit the hole with serious chemicals.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2010)

Wow, in flower so early! Cyps, and terrestrial orchids in general, are not easy plants to keep alive and happy in my experience. What kind of compost do you have it growing in?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2010)

Yet another beauty!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 8, 2010)

I agree reginae is difficult to bloom...I might not be keeping it wet enough (?), I see again this year!


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2010)

very nice flower, keep on trying. 

But there is deifferent in the strains of reginae, 
some are easy to flower other not

Try with Ulla it is nearly the same beauty


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on the bloom. I'm thinking of braving the winds to look in on the one of the 2 that sprouted so far to see if it will have a bud.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'm thinking of braving the winds to look in on the one of the 2 that sprouted so far to see if it will have a bud.



What winds exactly? The winds of change?

Dido, I never realized there were difficult clones to flower of this species. I'd also up the light levels if it isn't flowering enough, these are sun loving plants for the most part. Heavy feeders as well as compared to most Cyp species. They don't need more than moist roots, the fact that they grow in bogs in nature doesn't mean you should grow them wet.


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2010)

From my experience of seeing them in the wild here, be biggest plants with the most flowers grow in moist to wet areas in part to almost deep shade. They do grow in full sun, but those are usually small plants with mostly only one flower, and I can't remember ever seeing a multi-growth plant in full sun. I agree that if the plant isn't flowering, more sun might be the key, but, they do enjoy the shade.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2010)

Great growing Tenman:clap::clap:


----------



## paphjoint (May 9, 2010)

Nice flower


----------



## Dido (May 9, 2010)

I Think there is different Plants Origin. 

But in one fact I think the smae. I grow them in normal soil of my region with now
Bog area. And my biggest nearly 80 cm in high. 

I think we only have in culture good growin reginae, bacuae of the selection and the fact that it coujld be good grown from seedling. But on which way we know there is no different strains. 

My reginae like the sun too. And I water them a lot but never let the roots stay in water. But I had strains before which never flowered in the same condition.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> What winds exactly? The winds of change?



The 40-50 mph winds that ended the false spring and brought the temps down into the 40's!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!

I don't (usually) have trouble blooming them, but in my experience they multiply very slowly. The more nutrients, the better (to a certain extent)!

Mine are only just barely poking out of the ground right now.


----------

